# Ngpay Experience



## coolest111 (Jun 27, 2012)

Me and My frnd had a roller coaster ride...started with lot of excitement coz my frnd was getting new iPad (iPad 3) @ almost US Price.....As always we do a follow up check before buying anything online lye if product is in stock,colors available etc....so we were told by costumer care they had the product in stock etc..and we will receive the product in 7-10 days from purchase as with any other shopping service.
So process started on 30th may'12 we ordered new iPad 32gb wifi (we were getting it arnd 32.5k after cash back and thats petty awsum price)  everything done nicely we received a mail about confirmation in 1-2 mins and there we sat on our ride...

since we were supposed to receive the product in 7-10 days 4-5 days passed and no info regarding the product shipment was provided we called the costumer care(3rd June) they said "our info is noted...they will get back to us" we thought may be they might have some sort of procedure goin on....n we will get the product in 10 days if not 7 days....still with high hopes...

then came 5th june....the 6th june we received the cash back of 3.6k on 6th june.......6th june(8th day) still no info i felt sum thing fishy coz if they had the product in stock why have they not shipped yet...we called again costumer care(6th June) they said "our info is noted...they will get back to us" n sent a mail in order to have something concrete at our end too....

now came 8th june(10th day) no info about the product yet then i realized we called into a trap....we called again costumer care(8th June) i told its 10th day n we haven't received the shipping info n we want refund asap..on the contrary they said we can't cancel coz its still DAY 8 according to them i asked how come they told (Sat/Sun non working)...n by 12th june(DAY 10) we will have our product......we felt sum wat relax coz on 1 end it was lyk may be we were wrong we were not cheated coz they still had time.... but @ the same tim info that(sat/sun is non working) is not mentioned any where....as we don't have any option but to wait we wait....

9,10,11,12 june came and passed no info we called again n again costumer care they said "sorry for the inconvenience our info is noted...they will get back to us" rest they don't had anything to tell us we mailed them many times but no reply ever even the 1st mail(6th june)......we asked to give our money back they said they will get back to us how rude...1stly u r not giving our money/product n nor they get back to us......

13,14,15,16,17 june no info what so ever same "sorry for the inconvenience our info is noted...they will get back to us" this was really irritating we can't do anything(coz my frnd was hiding it frm his parents he got the money frm his savings and he can't even tell them) we felt money is gone and its a fraud that they r goin on wid...

on 18 june for the first time ngpay called(After 20Days passed).....there word were "Sorry for the inconvenience caused sir we don't have the product yet"...i said wat.... you don't have the product yet...wats new in that coz u have not shipped it that means you don't have it.....as simple as that...atleast now give my money back i don't want your product (in a rude tone any  one will be after so much tim) the person on other side got scared and disconnected the phone...

19th june now it was enough i told my frnd to tell his parents n we will file a case.....as it was his savings....now b4 filing the case i called ngpay to tell them wat we are doing.....there response was "Sorry for the inconvenience caused sir pls don't file a case we will get back 2 you asap..."....within next 2hrs we received a call from ngpay stating since the product was unavailable they forward refund on 18th june and i will get it in next 48hrs from 18th june....so we stopped filing the case as refund was coming....

20,21 no money was refunded yet ngpay reply as usual "sorry for the inconvenience our info is noted...they will get back to us after checking with bank nor they were able to provide there transaction id which if they have done to my acc"...now again that they get bak to us cycle started....
22,23,24 no money refunded..now i told my frnd to file a case as they r just telling lie frm 1st moment itself that they had the product to now that our money is refunded...

25th he asked a lawyer to file a case may be court contacted ngpay n within 24hrs on 26th june money got refunded...(After 28 Days from buying a product)


My recommendation for buying from ngpay:Never buy...Worst shopping experience ever.......not to mention wen u want to talk to costumer care you have to call 30-40 times minimum...even during nite @3am-4am we use to set alarm just to talk to costumer care........


----------



## techlover (Jun 28, 2012)

soooo sorry to hear about this  

this is truly shameful for ngpay ...write one review in mouthshut and other sites as well so to make people aware


----------



## nipunmaster (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for giving us all a warning. Really bad service. Good that you got your refund.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 29, 2012)

Its shocking to here such a bad experience regarding ngpay. Coz I've been using it for almost like 2 years now. Its my travel agent !! From rail to air, everything from ngpay, never faced such issue yet...


----------



## spitfire (Jul 30, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> Its shocking to here such a bad experience regarding ngpay. Coz I've been using it for almost like 2 years now. Its my travel agent !! From rail to air, everything from ngpay, never faced such issue yet...



Thats probably because you dont have anything to be delivered...you just book and take a printout ... One of my friend also faced issue with ngpay in the same way.

I have ngpay installed on my mobile and I just use it to check train timing and seat availability ..hehe


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 30, 2012)

That was a real eye opener. Will be careful with ngpay for any online shopping.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info and sorry to hear the inconvenience you faced. Luckily, NGPAY didn't work on my phone after the first time I installed it and used it.


----------



## Renny (Jul 30, 2012)

Absolutely disgusting, thanks for the info.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 11, 2012)

Really Pathetic Experience. Will stay away.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 11, 2012)

I like the way Indian Online community is shaping. reputation is the biggest point for anyone to succeed in online business. First time on flipkart I went on to buy a product instead of local computer store just because so many happy review here and else where in Internet.

That same reason will always stop using ngpay. Thanks for sharing, will never use their service.


----------

